# My Daughter Riding Bareback and Bitless



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

My 13 year old daughter riding our Magpie bareback and bitless with a rope halter and lead rope. I really am a firm believer that this is the best way to get a really good feel for the movement of the horse under you and gain a good seat. I think everyone should spend some time loosing the saddle and just climbing on.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Lovely video herdbound! Your daughter looks like she's becoming a wonderful rider. 

And I agree about losing the saddle. I love it because you actual can feel the horse pick up and set down their hooves. I rode bareback once after months of trying to learn how to balance myself at the trot. Best thing I did for my balance. 
Not to mention the muscles you find when you're on bareback :wink:


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

This particular horses back is so big, flat, wide its like sitting on a big comfy couch  She feels better bareback than under saddle. Love my girls!


----------



## HomerBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

I can't tell if that horse is big or your daughter is small! I love riding bareback, that's how im going to start off riding my horse, it is a great experience before saddle and after!
Beautiful horse!


----------



## evanthomas (Jun 27, 2011)

i love riding my mare bareback and bitless. i noticed she's a lot more respectful of me and cooperative, backing better, listening more to my legs, etc.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

Magpie is 16.3 hands high so she is pretty big


----------



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

You should teach your horse how to bend so she isn't pulling so much. Other than that awesome! 

I ride bareback and bridle-less, not bitless bridleless so that was interesting to watch I usually ride with all my tack (Saddle, bridle, bit) or without anything on the horse,nothing at all just me and the horse  There is nothing like it and it helps your balance etc... and tests your relationship with the horse since you don't have reins just mane to hold onto.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

I know she has a very stiff neck...I am working on her flexion issues...Magpiw was a horse that I wanted really bad because her former owner neglected her severely...in fact she has scars on her legs where she was attacked by a hog and she had half of her front left hoof sliced off by stepping on an old jar in there pasture...she just didn't belong in that environment...so when the oportunity to buy her came about I snatched her up. And then about a year later I also had the opportunity to get her buddy Rain from that same farm. She is a great pleasure horse...parade horse....great temperment...really couldn't ask for a better horse


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I would love to ride bareback more, but when you have a horse with a high wither it's not that fun at all lol I still do it though

Your daughter looks really good onhim


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Beautiful mare, and beautiful daughter. The mare looks like she has the demeanor to help your daughter become a good rider.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

beautiful horse. they look really good together. i love riding bareback. im starting to do it more to help my seat. my goal is to lope bareback by the end of summer.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

RedTree said:


> I would love to ride bareback more, but when you have a horse with a high wither it's not that fun at all lol I still do it though
> 
> Your daughter looks really good onhim



I agree with high withers - ow. 
Lovely video!


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

"Spooks Black Magic" is this horses registered name...and like I said before her back is so big and flat and her muscles are so comfortable its like she was made to be ridden bareback. I also have a little pinto who has the high withers and I agree they do make it a little uncomfortable


----------

